# KRNL386.exe File Error



## adisonsteve (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello,

I have a computer with DOS 6.22 & Windows For Workgroups 3.11.
Everything is working fine; but it will fail sometime and I need to backup.
I am trying out an image program "Image For Dos". When I backup the current computer with this program and then restore it in a new computer, I am using the first partition on the new computer as on the old and the image restores just fine. However, when I start up WFWG 3.11, I get the splash screen and seconds later I get the message: "Cannot find or load required file KRNL386.exe". However, KRNL386.exe is located in the \Windows\System directory - as on the original computer. So what is the problem that it hapend.Can i change my OS?

_____________________
Travel Ebooks


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Is the partition larger than 2 GB? DOS 6.22 can't use a partition larger than 2 GB, though i doubt the imaging program would create a larger one, but can't hurt to double check.

How much memory is installed in the new PC? If you have more than 512 MB of physical RAM, it may cause this. With 1 GB, mine just freezes after the splash screen.

Might be easier to install Virtual PC 2004/2007 under Win2K/XP (or possibly Vista/Win 7) and restore the image/install WFWG 3.11 in a virtual machine to run it that way.
Virtual PC 2004 SP1
Virtual PC 2007 SP1

VPC 2007 doesn't include the DOS additions, which add some functionality, but this guide shows how to install them from the VPC 2004 version.
Installing DOS additions under VPC 2007
The Video Driver can be found on the S3 Graphics site, you need the 765sdrv (Trio64V+ (765) Drivers), file name is w3117005.zip

VPC 2007 isn't supported on Vista/Win 7 Home versions, but may work.

Dosbox, Virtualbox and VMWare are other options


----------

